# Key Post: Honeymoon suggestions



## MichaelL (7 Nov 2002)

Anyone recommend a honeymoon destination, any good bad experiences?

I am thinking possibly Hawaii

8)


----------



## rainyday (7 Nov 2002)

*Re: Honeymoon suggestions*

Just a suggestion - Go for something cheap, cheerful and reasonably local! If your wedding (and all the preparation beforehand) is anything like ours, you'll be absolutely exhausted for the first week of your honeymoon. No point in wasteing all this exhaustion at an exotic destination. Take a quiet couple of weeks in Tuscany or Spain, and keep the money for an exotic holiday next year!


----------



## ferryman (7 Nov 2002)

*h'moon*

Iceland.....extremely long nights!


----------



## rory (7 Nov 2002)

*Re: h'moon*

I (or rather we) honeymooned in Hawaii two years ago. It really felt like the chance of a lifetime. We stayed on Maui for a week in a condo (self-catering), and then Oahu for a week in a hotel. Of the two I preferred Maui. Oahu was much busier and more commercial. I also hear Kuai (spelling? is beautiful.

I would recommend delaying your departure for a few days after the nuptials. We got married on a Saturday and flew out on Tuesday, so loads of time to relax and get organised for the journey.

If I were you, I'd go for it!


----------



## champ (7 Nov 2002)

*honeymoon*

Southern italy is very good and cheap, and close and within the euro


----------



## S (7 Nov 2002)

*Honeymoon*

Michael,

What type of budget do you have in mind? What do you like in a holiday - culture, beaches, food, sightseeing? How far do you want to travel? How long do you want to go for?

S


----------



## MichaelL (7 Nov 2002)

*Re: Honeymoon*

Hi S,

I would say we will budget between 3 and 4 thousand Euro for the trip, haven't been in much contact with travel agents yet, so I may have to up that cost when I get more details of prices from them. We want it to be the trip of a lifetime.

Ideally long white sandy beaches, wouldn't be that concerned with sight-seeing, distance doesn't matter, but since we are only going for a couple weeks, should be too far. Any type of food is great.


----------



## time (7 Nov 2002)

*what time of the year*

?


----------



## MichaelL (7 Nov 2002)

*Re: what time of the year*

End of June


----------



## S (8 Nov 2002)

*`Beaches*

I like Rainydays suggestion 'keep the money for an exotic holiday later in the year'

My personal favourites:

Maldives - lower price range try Baros or Laguna Beach or Reethi Rah. Mid price range - I challenge anyone to do better than Angsana (Ihuru). Not Apr to Oct.

Malaysia - try Pankor Laut (Emerald bay rated one of the best beeches in the world). Not May to Nov.

Thailand - Krabi, Rayavadee Resort. Not May to Nov.

South Pacific - Haven't been there but my dream Island has tp be Bora Bora (could be good July /Aug!).

Perhaps other contributors could make suggestions on resorts west of here?

S


----------



## Tintagel (12 Nov 2002)

*Honeymoon*

Stresa on the Italian Lakes. Hop from town to town on the hydrofoil. Visit Switzerland by boat. Day trip to Venice, shopping trip to Milan.


----------



## mac the knife (12 Nov 2002)

*Re: Honeymoon*

Hi Tintagel
I'm in same position as yourself -due to go on honeymoon mid to late june. like yourself still deciding how much to spend/how long to go/ where???
Came across good book at weekend - "The Good Honeymoon Guide" (€20.25 -Waterstones). Gives all the best options around the world with an idea of prices - one of the authors honeymooned in Ireland!! Gives a list of places suitable for each month - plenty of options for June. Will let you know when I read more and have book to hand. 
I do fancy those waves for surfing in Hawaii!!!


----------



## Devils Ad (12 Nov 2002)

*Re: Honeymoon suggestions*

Italy - Venice & Rome, such romantic cities.

Don't forget to mention at every available opportunity that you are on Honeymoon. We went in late June early July and recived an upgrade in our hotel in Venice to a bigger room with a balcony overlooking the Grand Canal.

It worked - we'll be back for special anniversaries - what a place! 

Try the airlines, hotels, restaurants, bars a lot of these places especially in 'Honeymoon Hotspots' are very keen for your trip to be so memorable that you will come back on special occasions.


----------



## Red (12 Nov 2002)

*Re: Honeymoon suggestions*

Avoid Rome in August. Too hot . You won't be able for anything in the heat. We cut short our honeymoon, to enjoy the west of Ireland. It did'nt even rain.

Rgds

Red


----------



## Ceist Beag (27 Aug 2003)

*Re: Honeymoon suggestions*

Hi mac the knife, just wondering if you picked up any good tips from the book on honeymoon destinations? We're going late June next year and ideally would like somewhere relaxing and not too far away (Italy sounds tempting). Anyway just thought I'd check with you if the book is worth getting.


----------



## Ron (27 Aug 2003)

*Italy*

Stresa in Italy or Italy in general has anyone hired out a Villa in Italy I would be interested in that, also how much would it cost etc
has anyone any personal recommendations on this?


----------



## bamboo (28 Aug 2003)

*Villa in Italy*

Villas in Italy can work out expensive for a couple - they're at their most cost effective when used by a group or large family.  In addition, the standard of accommodation isn't as high as you might expect, particulalrly for a honeymoon.  Good hotels offer a higher level of comfort and service (e.g. air conditioning which is an absolute must).

Personally, I'd go back to Florence  and stay in the four star Hotel Plaza Luchessi, overlooking the River Arno.  For a honeymoon, it's perfect.

B


----------



## MichaelL (28 Aug 2003)

*Italy very hot in June/July*

We took rainydays advice form the start of the thread and opted for Italy as our destination. Only about a two hour flight to Rome, so we weren't over tired from the trip. As suggested we were exhausted after all the festivities.

We stayed in Rome for 3 days, then went to Sorrento for 10 days, before going to Milan for three days then home.

If we were to do it again, we would just go straight to Sorrento and stay there for the duration. Rome and Milan were great, but there was too much hassle moving around between cities, One venue would have been more relaxing.

We travelled to Rome at the end of June and temperatures were tipping 40 Centigrade, although it must be said the sites are worth seeing, even if it is stifling and watch out for the scooters !!

Sorrento is fabulous as is the whole Amalfi area, at least when we got there, we had the swimming pool for refuge from the heat

I would say Milan is a great city for the less financially challenged, but we enjoyed browsing around Emporio Armani et al.

We will certainly be back in Sorrento, but alas we neglected to toss a coin in the Trevi fountaion, so probably not Rome again


----------



## BobtheBuilder (28 Aug 2003)

*Honeymoon*

We spent 3 weeks in Dubai for our honeymoon, and it was simply out of this world. It really is a must see/experience. A warning though, it is hot, so you must be comfortable with that. 
Italy is a fantastic country, but not what I would consider a sort of once in a lifetime trip, which I think a honeymoon should be. It's more like somewhere I'd wait to visit again when the kids are older, whereas Dubai was great when it's just the 2 of us. The Jumaeriah Hotel is well worth considering.
The flight is a bit long, but a few wines, a few zzz's, and before you know it you're in a different world.
Again, I stress that the heat is not for everyone. We went in July when it was 48C+ and the sea was like a hot bath, but the beaches are beautiful and empty as far as the eye can see.


----------



## rainyday (29 Aug 2003)

*Re: Honeymoon*

Hi MichaelL - delighted to hear it worked out for you.

Hi Ron/Bamboo - Don't forget that there are lots of apartments/cottages available for letting in Italy also, which come at more reasonable prices than the villas. I had a link to a crowd marketing these to Irish customers, but I can't seem to find it now. Google should give you loads of options.

Found the website - see www.to-tuscany.ie


----------



## Slash (1 Sep 2003)

*Re: Honeymoon*



> We spent 3 weeks in Dubai for our honeymoon



Sounds great. Is there much to do during the day, apart from pool/beach?


----------



## BobtheBuilder (6 Sep 2003)

*Dubai*

Hi Slash,
            it is particularily well suited to sun worshippers alright. However, desert safaris are fantastic, the shops were great, especially the gold market (top up the visa!!). There's fabulous golf courses. There's Wadi bashing (driving jeeps usually through dry river beds, mountains etc.) And there's the night life/clubs/pubs...


----------



## flash (7 Sep 2003)

*hmoon*

run 
run like the wind
and don't look back


----------



## niallquinnspants (24 Mar 2005)

*Re: Honeymoon*

We went to the Maldives there last October, talk about heaven, cost us about 5k for all inclusive, serious food, R&R and diving, heaven on earth.
If you saw the show there last Tuesday week on RTE they were there.
Highly recommend.


----------



## Mourinho (6 Jul 2006)

Is October an OK time to go to the Maldives - is it not Typhoon season at that stage?


----------



## aaa1 (6 Jul 2006)

I would recommend to stay away from the Dominican Republic. It's a very popular honeymoon destination but it's not a great place. The Americans consider it the armpit of the Caribeaan and I could see why. Visitors stay in gated communities and see nothing of the 'real' country. Plus the capital, Santa Domingo, is a seriously dodgy city. Nothing much to do in the resorts either. I know you'll be on your honeymoon (!) but after a fortnight of sitting on a beach I'm betting you'll be stir crazy and ready for a divorce. 
Try Corsica. Cheap, beautiful countryside and weather and lots to do and see.


----------

